# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Micheal Novy (Rainforest Junkeys) A+

## Paul Rust

*I received 3 frogs from Micheal today and as expected they were well packaged and arrived active and healthy. Micheal is just an all around nice person and a pleasure to buy from. I will order from him again!*

----------


## Tropicok

I met him at the NARBC show in Arlington recently and was very impressed.  He had so many people at his booth he was trying to talk to anyone who had questions.  His frogs all looked healthy and he did take a few minutes with me.  I will buy from him very soon.  (If my car would stop needing parts every month)   Hummmm, frogs or parts.....parts or frogs....hard decisions.

----------


## Ebony

:Frog Smile: Congratulations on your new frogs.

----------


## nx2ured

Although I have never personally bought frogs from Mike, I have heard nothing but good things.

----------


## Kurt

I talked with him at the June Hamburg show,  he's a nice, knowledgable guy. I am trying to get him on here but he has had problems signing on.

----------

